# Idea for WCG points giveaway



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2014)

I raised this in one of the team threads and it didn't get immediately shot down.  In fact the couple of people who were kind enough to respond suggested that I start a poll and get some idea of what the team thought about this.

This is a great team for a lot of reasons. One is the fact that we try to recognize the contributions that people make - whether big or small.  But I think sometimes we can be a little bit on the competitive side especially with nightly pie listings.  So the idea I had was that maybe we could have a giveaway where, like with the Kreij challenge, people could commit to have one or two of their rigs crunch for the winner of the contest for a month.

How we would do that and who would be eligible is something we can discuss.  My initial thoughts were that I would donate a dual hex core that I just got back online and we would select from people who normally rank between say 11 and 31 in daily results.  Depending on what the winner's normal output is, that might be enough to get them pie off and on for the month.

The only downside I can think of is that whoever decided to participate in terms of donating a rig would need the winner's WCG id and password so that we could attach that rig to the project for them.  But I have it on good authority from @[Ion] that you can change your password w/o it affecting your existing machines.  Then once the machine is attached, you should be able to change it back.

So what say ye?

edit:  btw, that dualie I mentioned looks stable right now, but that's what I thought a couple of days ago too and I ended up having problems with it.  So I'll need to run it for at least a week or so to make sure it's behaving well enough that if we do this, the winner will get the full benefit of it.  Also it will probably take about that long to get a good idea of how many ppd it will produce when fully spooled up.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2014)

I do like the idea bro. That would help some of the members actually get some pie that normally would not be able to..........Well hell, like me. 
I haven't had a slice of pie in well over a year now.


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2014)

I would be willing to add at least one of my Xeon rigs to help out if there is interest in this program


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

May be willing to volunteer a system....let me think it over.  If so, probably Moscow or Bucharest.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

I like the idea think it has a lot of potential.  I know it'll mean a lot to those of us that don't have monstrous ppd   Like you said @twilyth, just gotta iron out the little kinks that could pop up, and after that it seems like it'll be a nice gig.  I'm excited to hear and see more 

Thanks for spearheading this


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 29, 2014)

Kreij was special circumstances and I personally think this should only be done in similar, special circumstances.


I crunch





so even if I were back in the top 10, it has no net impact on science getting done so "thanks but no thanks" sums up my impression best.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 29, 2014)

I am all for helping someone to achieve pie and I would certainly dedicate T-pc (better known as the dell 1950, and yes I do intend to name it something cooler later like I dunno,  Optimus Crunch? lol.) to someone. I think that the friendly competition for pie drives us all to contribute just a little bit more every day. However, Although I would be willing to help, I am partial to the idea of reaching certain "milestones/Pie" on my own. It gives me a sense of accomplishment which I can then brag about to myself in the mirror. I am fully competitive but it is inner competition that drives me not peer on peer. I revel in the idea of achieving pie and or 1,000,000 milestone but If I take 10th for the day then I would feel equally bad for the teammate that I "stole" pie from.
All around I really like this idea of helping out because that is what were all about but, if I were to be helped, it would kind of feels like "Yeah I just power lifted 1,000 lb's but I had a lot of help from my personal trainer getting it past my shins.
If this takes off, which I see no reason as to why it shouldn't, then count me in for loaning to the cause. It would be my pleasure.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 29, 2014)

I have done this for a few members during past challenges so they could have a chance at the prize.
Remember when Black Panther got cherry Pie
count me in.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 29, 2014)

It would not make a difference to the science done and we are officially not doing this for points, so I voted "no".


----------



## Norton (Nov 29, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> I am all for helping someone to achieve pie and I would certainly dedicate T-pc (better known as the dell 1950, and yes I do intend to name it something cooler later like I dunno,  Optimus Crunch? lol.) to someone. I think that the friendly competition for pie drives us all to contribute just a little bit more every day. However, Although I would be willing to help, I am partial to the idea of reaching certain "milestones/Pie" on my own. It gives me a sense of accomplishment which I can then brag about to myself in the mirror. I am fully competitive but it is inner competition that drives me not peer on peer. I revel in the idea of achieving pie and or 1,000,000 milestone but If I take 10th for the day then I would feel equally bad for the teammate that I "stole" pie from.
> All around I really like this idea of helping out because that is what were all about but, if I were to be helped, it would kind of feels like "Yeah I just power lifted 1,000 lb's but I had a lot of help from my personal trainer getting it past my shins.
> If this takes off, which I see no reason as to why it shouldn't, then count me in for loaning to the cause. It would be my pleasure.



I share a lot of the same sentiments... "Earn my keep" sort of thing. Also appreciate the willingness to assist another member 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Kreij was special circumstances and I personally think this should only be done in similar, special circumstances.
> 
> I crunch
> 
> so even if I were back in the top 10, it has no net impact on science getting done so "thanks but no thanks" sums up my impression best.



That is still an option here I believe, I see no reason not to put Kreij back on top from time to time.



Chevalr1c said:


> It would not make a difference to the science done and we are officially not doing this for points, so I voted "no".



If this means *additional* contributions to the science would it be more pallatable? I'm thinking these donations would be from otherwise idle systems and the contribution would be comparable to a cash or hardware donation.

*Thanks to all for providing good feedback towards this idea so far!*


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2014)

I think It is a great idea.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I think It is a great idea.



Well you probably should just start crunching that new prize rig for me right now @ThE_MaD_ShOt


----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2014)

I didn't want to create any controversy by proposing this and I understand that a lot of people have made sacrifices to get their production up to their current levels, so I'm not discounting that.  I was just trying to look at things from the point of view of the people who are no less dedicated but either can't justify the expense of having a half dozen or more rigs doing WCG 24/7 or don't have the connections to enlist other folks to run machines under their accounts for them.  I wondered how they must feel and if it wouldn't be a treat for them to 'see their name in lights' so to speak.

At the same time, I understand that by doing this, some people who have worked very hard to get on the pie chart will be displaced by the winner or possibly winners.  And I can see how that would be considered unfair.  So maybe we could do this for a shorter period of time using only one or two rigs for each drawing.  We could also include in the eligible list those people who might be displaced were someone further down the list to win.

This way it wouldn't upset the current balance by too much and give people already in the running for pie the chance to stay in the running even when a contest is being run.

Also, maybe we could only run the contest on special occasions.  Kreij's anniversary for example, other significant events like the anniversary of the team's creation, etc.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 29, 2014)

Chevalr1c said:


> It would not make a difference to the science done and we are officially not doing this for points, so I voted "no".


I have a similar yet opposite view. This makes no difference to the science because nothing less is done. This would be like renting out your hardware to a fellow cruncher for free for a short period of time. People have in the past used cloud computing platforms for more ppd, the only difference is it is from one of our own, and there might be a net-0 difference in team output.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2014)

Right James, the team as a whole would not see any difference in daily PPD.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 29, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I didn't want to create any controversy by proposing this and I understand that a lot of people have made sacrifices to get their production up to their current levels, so I'm not discounting that.  I was just trying to look at things from the point of view of the people who are no less dedicated but either can't justify the expense of having a half dozen or more rigs doing WCG 24/7 or don't have the connections to enlist other folks to run machines under their accounts for them.  I wondered how they must feel and if it wouldn't be a treat for them to 'see their name in lights' so to speak.
> 
> At the same time, I understand that by doing this, some people who have worked very hard to get on the pie chart will be displaced by the winner or possibly winners.  And I can see how that would be considered unfair.  So maybe we could do this for a shorter period of time using only one or two rigs for each drawing.  We could also include in the eligible list those people who might be displaced were someone further down the list to win.
> 
> ...


I don't think that we need to worry to much on the fairness, or worry about insulting the top 10'rs. I would have to think (minus TPU remembers Kreij) that if any of them had a problem with this idea it would have already been noted. Yes it would upset the balance but only for a day or two at a time. I don't honestly believe that this is any diff than the 10 or so people crunching for Kreij. Look at level of support there. Something like this can become difficult just by concentrating to hard on the small stuff. I say lets have atter.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 29, 2014)

Another thing that has not been noted, but is kind of obvious, you don't have to accept this prize. I am on the very edge of the ppd proposed for this kind of prize. As cool as it would be to have pie for X amount of time, I think I would pass and let someone else have their taste of pie.


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 29, 2014)

Pie is Pie.  I have had pie of all kinds,  I have also had a shit load of crunchers.  I don't make pie or the top 30.  My farm is with friends still crunching and if with this one rig I have can put a smile on a fellow member all the best


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 30, 2014)

Revoted "maybe".


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 30, 2014)

So is this mostly about giveaways?  As in people that usually don't qualify for a giveaway because they don't contribute enough?  Maybe doing a point shuffle isn't what needs to be addressed: it's the criteria for the giveaways?  Maybe criteria should reflect how loyal of a cruncher someone has been for TPU and they need to opt-in based on willingness to put in the time to assemble/maintain it and electricity costs.  Of those entrants, randomly draw.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 30, 2014)

Do we have qualifications for contests?  I thought that anyone who contributed a validated wu was eligible for the giveaways - no?  I suppose I should actually read those OPs.   

Anyway, we can do this sort of giveaway in any manner people choose.  We can do it in several different ways too if there is support for more than one method.  Right now I think the idea is just to discuss the general concept and talk about different ways it could be implemented.  Nothing is going to be formalized in this thread.

If it seems like people like the idea and no one really hates it, then we can talk about different ways of carrying it out.  The idea I proposed about helping people get a slice of pie was just an idea I was throwing out there.  If that falls by the wayside, that's fine.  If it's just one idea of several and we do a few different giveaways each with a different purpose or goal, that's also cool.  The community rules!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 30, 2014)

Our challenge qualifications have been daily contributions and 5k points total, which is approximately what a Phenom II dual core can do without undue stress. There's always a disclaimer that if you can't make the total but contribute daily that you aren't counted out (the point deadline is usually dated after a challenge). I don't see an issue with these limits.

    At the moment we're just exploring another idea- main goal is crunching.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm a little on the Fence with this.

I have a certain amount of admiration for the Pie getter's that I wouldn't really like to tarnish with a team push to the Top Ten. 

Uncle K's team of Cruncher's has a clear motivation. Showing him the love he deserves as a unique and super cool member here, that we all, even those that don't know, miss!

On the other hand, 2 years ago, I probably would have been the first to sign up!

I guess, I don't really care too much, either way. However, I wouldn't accept it, if offered. 

I am proud of the work I have done for WCG and that I was introduced to this Team, by @Norton and @ThE_MaD_ShOt. 

I have also been gifted, by this team, with a Cruncher rig, "Mad Cruncher," in my Sig, that I was not expecting in any way. So, despite the fact that I cannot, due to my current living conditions, utilize that computer, or the other two desktops in my meager farm, I am already a beneficiary of this Team. Both as a member and as a giftee. 

Not to mention all the games, Mouse and now, External Drive I have received in prizes here just because I am a Cruncher!

I can't ask for more, nor would I want to.

So, I am not against this. Just not all in, for it. 

End. Rant.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 1, 2014)

Sure.  That makes sense.  But again, it not something we have to do just for pie.  We could do it just to give someone a boost in points for example.  Or it could be like a periodic points bonus.  We could do it so that it was opt-in or opt-out as well.  And of course, we don't have to do it all.

My thought was that it could be fun for someone to see their daily production double or triple for some period of time.  It wouldn't make that much difference in the long run, even to the people contributing rigs.  But it might mean something to someone who got that sort of windfall.

The point is that every opinion on this is valid so don't hesitate to speak from the heart and say what you think. Cheers!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 3, 2014)

I'll go along with whatever the team decides, but personally, I'd prefer to just keep giving away rigs


----------

